# Aggressive Dog ):



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

have you tried any obedience training at all at home?


----------



## mydogdory (Jun 9, 2013)

patk said:


> have you tried any obedience training at all at home?


Yes, absolutely! Once I found out how he was I started trying to train him. It just hasn't helped much. He was okay for about a month in summer but after that he has been getting worse. :/


----------



## mydogdory (Jun 9, 2013)

I forgot to mention that he does follow me everywhere I go, even in the bathroom. When I am not home my mom tells me he waits at the window the whole time. He is mostly like this to everyone else, but sometime he will be aggressive towards me if I am telling him to do something like go lay down or go outside (he doesn't like going outside). He loves car rides though.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

You are in a difficult situation. Can you talk to your vet and see if he can talk to your mother about the advantages of neutering? Can you buy a muzzle for him that you can put on him when you are afraid he will bite someone? After a while you can just wave the muzzle at him to get him to calm down.

Use treats to get him to like going outside. Read dog training books from the library to give you more training tips. Walk him a lot to tire him out.

It is important that he not be allowed to bite anyone, including yourself. We had to put a childhood poodle to sleep because we were ignorant and teased him as the previous owners did your dog. We waited too long to correct his behavior and also did not neuter him and he started biting everyone. Our dog had to pay for our ignorance and mistreatment.

I hope some of these ideas will be helpful to you.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

check your local human society, etc., as many times reduced rates for spaying and neutering are offered.

there are also many resources on the internet that offer training advice. dogstardaily.com offers free downloads of a lot of training material.

i'm sure others with training experience will chime in with advice.


----------



## mydogdory (Jun 9, 2013)

MiniPoo said:


> You are in a difficult situation. Can you talk to your vet and see if he can talk to your mother about the advantages of neutering? Can you buy a muzzle for him that you can put on him when you are afraid he will bite someone? After a while you can just wave the muzzle at him to get him to calm down.
> 
> Use treats to get him to like going outside. Read dog training books from the library to give you more training tips. Walk him a lot to tire him out.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I really like the muzzle idea. I know he is smart and would understand something like that. I am trying to talk to my mom about neutering him. When I went to the vet with him (my mom just sends me in) the vet said it was 50/50 it would do anything. The vet also said it would cost $85.00, which I honestly thought wasn't that much since he is an adult dog and my other poodle got spayed when she was a pup for more. I also like the idea with the treats!


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Neutering him won't eliminate all your problems but it might make them manageable. Plus you will not have to worry so much about him "mixing it up" with other male dogs on walks or trying to get to female dogs.

You can also tether Dory to you around other people so he can't run at them. Have strangers throw treats on the floor when they come in so he looks forward to meeting them. Just a few more ideas.

Let us know how things go.


----------



## mydogdory (Jun 9, 2013)

patk said:


> check your local human society, etc., as many times reduced rates for spaying and neutering are offered.
> 
> there are also many resources on the internet that offer training advice. dogstardaily.com offers free downloads of a lot of training material.
> 
> i'm sure others with training experience will chime in with advice.


Thanks, I will do that.


----------



## mydogdory (Jun 9, 2013)

MiniPoo said:


> Neutering him won't eliminate all your problems but it might make them manageable. Plus you will not have to worry so much about him "mixing it up" with other male dogs on walks or trying to get to female dogs.
> 
> You can also tether Dory to you around other people so he can't run at them. Have strangers throw treats on the floor when they come in so he looks forward to meeting them. Just a few more ideas.
> 
> Let us know how things go.


Thanks!! I will definitely take your advice and give updates.


----------



## Coco86 (Oct 23, 2014)

Unless you're going to breed the dog, neutering is a must in my opinion. (I've also heard that a dog must be unaltered to participate in certain Dog Shows, but it doesn't sound like you are going to show him). It doesn't eliminate aggression entirely, but it does help. And like others here have said, you don't have to worry about him trying to get with female dogs. People who don't neuter their dogs when they don't plan to breed or show are just adding to the problem of overpopulation of dogs, and crowding of dogs in the shelters that end up being euthanized. I know many states have Low Cost Spay and Neuter clinics at the shelters, if money is the reason your mom doesn't want him neutered. Please talk to your vet and have them try to convince your mom that this is necessary. Some dogs may run into problems, such as cancer later in life because they were not neutered or spayed. It doesn't always happen, but there is that risk. 

And training is also a MUST! If you cannot afford training classes, or don't want to take Dory to training classes, research dog training and you can do it at home. That's what we did with our four poodles. There is a lot of information out there about training, and working on negative behaviors. If you are really dedicated, you can help ease or eliminate his aggression issues entirely. It sounds like he came from a previous home where they didn't treat him right, and he needs you to help guide him in the right direction. You sound like you have a good head on your shoulders and are a responsible and loving pet parent!


----------



## mydogdory (Jun 9, 2013)

Coco86 said:


> Unless you're going to breed the dog, neutering is a must in my opinion. (I've also heard that a dog must be unaltered to participate in certain Dog Shows, but it doesn't sound like you are going to show him). It doesn't eliminate aggression entirely, but it does help. And like others here have said, you don't have to worry about him trying to get with female dogs. People who don't neuter their dogs when they don't plan to breed or show are just adding to the problem of overpopulation of dogs, and crowding of dogs in the shelters that end up being euthanized. I know many states have Low Cost Spay and Neuter clinics at the shelters, if money is the reason your mom doesn't want him neutered. Please talk to your vet and have them try to convince your mom that this is necessary. Some dogs may run into problems, such as cancer later in life because they were not neutered or spayed. It doesn't always happen, but there is that risk.
> 
> And training is also a MUST! If you cannot afford training classes, or don't want to take Dory to training classes, research dog training and you can do it at home. That's what we did with our four poodles. There is a lot of information out there about training, and working on negative behaviors. If you are really dedicated, you can help ease or eliminate his aggression issues entirely. It sounds like he came from a previous home where they didn't treat him right, and he needs you to help guide him in the right direction. You sound like you have a good head on your shoulders and are a responsible and loving pet parent!


Thank you! I think I might be able to convince my mom, and yeah, I don't want to breed him or put him in any shows. I'm just an animal lover.  I am researching more on training. I really hope I can get him under control and realize it might take a while.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Mydogdory, you may want to look on Youtube for kikopup, and follow through on her suggestions. She has made some great videos. Dogstardaily is also a great place to look for help.

If possible to take Dory to a group class where you both learn how to work together, that could be ideal . I'm not sure where you are, but if you felt comfortable posting your city and state, maybe I or someone else could help search for local training referrals.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Here are some free resources that you may find helpful:
Are all dogs that bite people aggressive? | Patricia McConnell | McConnell Publishing Inc.
Confrontational Techniques Elicit Aggression
Is “Territorial Aggression” a Useful Term?
Aggressive Dogs - Dogs: Their Secret Lives - Channel 4

I think that you have already made a big step in recognising why he is aggressive - that sort of stupid teasing can do so much damage. And you obviously have a strong bond, and are well on the way to winning his total trust. Assuming that your mother is not prepared to pay for a qualified behaviourist, you will need to work with him yourself, and encourage the rest of the family to help you.

First, and most important, is to keep everyone safe. You are very sensible to keep him away from children, and a muzzle is a very good idea (there are good videos online on how to introduce a dog to wearing the muzzle using treats so that it becomes a pleasant thing rather than another battle!). Then you need to work out exactly what it is that triggers the aggression. You say that it happens when you tell him to do something that he doesn't want to do - do you repeat yourself? Use a different, escalating tone of voice? Stand over him and lean forward? If you can get someone to video you, you may spot things that are not obvious while you are doing it. Or is it only certain things, like going outside in the dark, or giving up a stolen object? Watch him for the very beginnings of a reaction - a lip lick, and ear flick, turning his head away - all signs that he is uncomfortable (again, there are lots of videos online to help you recognise these signals). You want to avoid as far as possible ever pushing him into reacting with aggression - the more often it is rehearsed, the more automatic it becomes. Avoid confrontation, or trying to "dominate" him - you will make him more anxious and more liable to react in the way he has learned makes people back off, with his teeth. 

In the meantime read up on counter conditioning and desensitisation. These are well established techniques for changing how an animal responds to the world. Think about how to change the situations that he finds stressful. Making games of difficult things (like running ahead of him singing silly songs and raining treats when it is time to go outside) may help, changing your stance and voice, anything and everything that you can do to avoid reminding him of his horrible previous owners and to emphasise how different life is in your house. 

Good luck - changing this sort of behaviour is not easy, but it can be done!


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

If all you say is true you have a serious problem, that needs immediate action. Already his behavior is becoming ingrained and needs to be "unlearned". If you are not already doing it: Do not let anyone but yourself feed your dog. NEVER feed your dog until he knows you have eaten. Have him know you feed him some of the food you eat. (make sure your scent is on it (spit in it)) In the dog pack, the senior dogs eat first. When they have eaten they pass on food to the junior dogs. This assures pack hierarchy. In simple terms: If your dog eats first he will think he is No 1. If he eats last he will know he is at the bottom of the pack. One thing you also can do IF YOU FIND IT SAFE is to take food from him half way through feeding make out you eat it and don't return it. He might not allow this unless you are very hard and definite about the process. He might bite. He might see this as further teasing. But if in time you can do it, it puts him in his place. That place, is subordinate to you. He must obey you at, ALL times. At first don't ask him to do things you know he won't or hates doing. Ask him to do pleasing things and when he does reward him with a treat AND a "good boy" said in a crooning high pitched voice and maybe a pat or cuddle. When he is bad say "NO" in a growling low pitched voice and walk away giving him no attention. After he gets the Idea that doing as you say is rewarded by treats, attention and cuddles, make the asks more demanding. Hopefully in time, with patience, he will learn to behave as you wish. Keep him away from situations where he behave badly, at first.
Eric.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I would NOT try taking food from him, or anything else designed to "put him in his place". Sorry Eric, but methods based on so-called pack hierarchy are derived from a misunderstanding of how wolf packs work, and a false application of wolf/wolf to dog/human relationships. I agree that dogs thrive where rules are clear and consistent, and I am all in favour of rewarding what you want to encourage and ignoring what you don't, and of avoiding pushing him into reacting. But don't try to "dominate" him, or you really will get bitten!


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

Do try and figure out if it's truly a dominance issue or a trust/confidence/fear issue. Many many dogs react in aggressive ways because somewhere along the line, they learned it protected them against perceived threats.

Whatever the situation, I too would advise against attempting to 'go alpha' over the dog. In the worst case it makes the dog think you're a bully, and ruin the trust. Trust is essential. The human should be trustworthy. The human mustn't ever be someone who takes away food, toys, resources, who disturbs rest, who gets angry or scary, or who demands things the dog doesn't understand.

If indeed your dog has confidence or trust issues (which seems likely, knowing his history), it must be addressed. It is a convoluted thing and I'm not an expert, but there's one more thing I'd like to add. As much as I support neutering pets, it's good to remember that especially in male dogs the resulting change in hormone levels can make them less confident.


----------



## mydogdory (Jun 9, 2013)

Wow thank you all so much for replying! All of this helps a lot! It's so good to know all I have to do is ask a question if I don't know the answer. I will definitely take all your advice, especially since (again) I love him so much and have grown so attached to him. When he is fine he will let me literally rock him like a baby, don't know if that's a good or bad thing. Sometimes if I'm in the rocking chair he will come up to me, look at me real sweet, and wiggle his tail. 

I do know that I am the only one who he trusts in the house, well I think, because like I said he will only follow me, everywhere I go. Actually, in May my mom wanted to put him down but I told her that wasn't happening..Thanks so much!! I will update you!!


----------



## mydogdory (Jun 9, 2013)

Oh and I keep forgetting to mention, Dory is my other poodle. She's super sweet and obedient. The dogs name is Chompers or Chomps. I would have changed his name but didn't want to keep him so I ended up leaving it. He does now have the nickname Teddy that he responds to, haha


----------



## Specman (Jun 14, 2012)

You might consider using "nothing in life is free" with him to reinforce his bond to your family and encourage him to realize that all good things come from your family.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

just curious - how does dory get along with teddy aka chomps?


----------



## mydogdory (Jun 9, 2013)

Dory gets along just fine with him. Sometimes they flirt a bit. Whenever Chomps gets aggressive Dory gets protective and scared. I always tell her to stop because I don't want her getting hurt, she usually stops once I tell her to. 
When I am gone I am told they are both up in the window the whole time together.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

dory sounds like a smart little girl. maybe she will eventually be able to play a bigger role in chomps' rehabilitation. the fact that chomps appears not to be dog aggressive (at least toward dory) really speaks to how badly he was treated by humans. i actually see a lot of hope here; he is not a naturally vicious dog and i think with someone as devoted as you, he will turn out to have been well worth saving.


----------



## mydogdory (Jun 9, 2013)

Thank you! This gives me hope! If he didn't have the issues he has, he would be the sweetest dog! Even in the end if I could have just a couple days of him being sweet like sometimes he can be, it would be all worth it.  I was gone most of today but when I came home he was more happy to see me than he usually is.  Thanks for your help! I will continue to update.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

You have the right attitude. Be patient. Set him up to succeed in what you want from him and reward big time. 
Eric.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

It would be very unusual for an intact dog to be aggressive with a bitch spayed or not.
What is more, in most all cases, if you favor the bitch with affection and treats it will reinforce his subordinate position to her and your superior position to her, in his eyes.
Let her show good behavior, and be treated, in front of him. He might well learn from this.
Eric.


----------



## mydogdory (Jun 9, 2013)

I will try to be doing that! Thanks !!


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

If you have a female poodle and Teddy/Chomps is intact, he could give her a hard time at some point even if she is spayed. Bitches do seem to rule dogs, but with some males, their hormones can make them a pest to female dogs in the home. Another reason to get him neutered. I am glad they are getting along now.


----------



## mydogdory (Jun 9, 2013)

MiniPoo said:


> If you have a female poodle and Teddy/Chomps is intact, he could give her a hard time at some point even if she is spayed. Bitches do seem to rule dogs, but with some males, their hormones can make them a pest to female dogs in the home. Another reason to get him neutered. I am glad they are getting along now.


He does bother her sometimes but I just tell him to go lay down and he does. I'm really glad he doesn't bother her a ton! Haha


----------



## mydogdory (Jun 9, 2013)

oh! Today my sister grabbed a dog toy, went up to Chomps and asked him if he wanted to play. He growled at her, snatched the toy, walked away and sat down, put the toy behind him and started growling at her. Later I guess she did it again and he did the same thing.. It was actually cute but what was he doing?


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

First of all, I'd like to say that it is wonderful to see a young person like yourself display such unselfish commitment to an animal!

Secondly, I want to offer some words of encouragement. My Lily (a poodle mix) was deemed unadoptable and aggressive by the shelter. She was found as a stray and guarded her food. Can't blame her, she had to fight for her food on the streets and was in bad shape when they picked her up. I understand she put up quite a show at the shelter and earned herself a spot in the euthanasia list. Shelters do not have time to rehabilitate dogs like her and that's just the way it is. 

Long story short, I adopted her through the rescue network and she is now an incredible, sweet dog and bears litte resemblance to the dog that came here 3 1/2 years ago. She is a wonderful little dog and the training we did in her rehabilitation just forged a stronger bond. 

Keep reading and working with Chompers, even if you don't do it perfect, just keep moving forward and doing your best. Use this forum- so many good resources. Stay with the positive training- it sounds like your dog's aggression is fear-based, as most dog aggression is. Take the fear away and the aggression goes away. Make sense? 

My dog Max helped rehabilitate Lily, as it sounds like your Dory is doing. And Lily loved Max from the get go. She did everything he did- and he showed her how to be a dog in our family. 

Keep layering positive experiences on top of the abusive teasing he endured growing up, and eventually he will begin to trust. His background may never completely go away, but you can put so many other good, positive experiences on top of it, that eventually, the positive experiences become his reality. 

On yes, and I agree, get that little boy neutered!

Good luck- keep us updated.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

He was resource guarding, The toy was his resource and he thinks he might lose it and will bite to keep it. It is a common problem, but a serious one.
Eric.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I agree - it sounds like resource guarding, and possibly as if he was teased by having toys withheld in the past. Definitely something you need to work on. There is a lot of good advice on here based on the experiences of a member called FozziesMom - you may want to send her a personal message. In a nutshell, you need to avoid teasing him, confronting him, or trying to take things from him by force, and work on teaching him that if he lets you have whatever it is he gets something even better in exchange AND, whenever possible, the original thing back. Resource guarding can be dangerous, especially if there are children around, so best to start work on it ASAP.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

I did not respond specifically to resource guarding- my apologies, my dog Max is at the emergency vet tonight and my mind is a bit frazzled. He'll be OK- thankfully - just a bad GI bug and needed some IV fluids. Hoping AM will bring better things. 

To get back to Chompers- you want to teach him that good things come when he willingly gives up his resource. He was teased, and that taught him to hang on to things, in Lily's case, there were very real survival reasons not to give up a prized resource. It may look cute in a little dog, but eventually someone will get bit.

When he is guarding- do not pull the thing away from him. That will just reinforce his fear of losing precious resources. Instead have some every high value treats, something he doesn't get at any other time, like chicken breast, or bits of cheese. Then when he guards a toy, or a bone, or whatever,say a command like " drop it" and hold the treat next to him. Do not yell or raise your voice, as that will reinforce the fear, but firmly and in a calm voice, say the command. Then when he does drop it, praise him lavishly, give him lots of the special treats.....and also give him the toy or whatever he is guarding back after a minute or so.

Giving it back may not seem like the right thing to do, but you want to reward the behavior of giving it up- taking it away permanently is not the concept here. Giving it back actually rewards the act of giving it up and teaches them that voluntarily giving things up doesn't necessarily mean they lose the resource- as the fear of losing resources is at the root of this behavior. Are you following?

So not only do they get a great reward, but they also learn that they can give up the toy to you, and they will not lose it. It helps establish further trust in you as the safe keeper of resources, and they can start relaxing and relinquish control. You become a benovolent gatekeeper of resources who he can trust. You can also just do this randomly throughout the day,even when he is not guarding. Just pop over to him and ask him to drop it and treat the heck out of him when he does. This helps him rehearse willingly giving you something from his mouth. And doing it when he is not as stressed as when he us actually guarding, helps him build a platform for how to respond when he is stressed, and keeps building that positive trusting relationship you want.

The exception to this would be of course if he has something dangerous, then your command will help him be safe. But you want to teach this with something everyday, like a toy. 

This technique worked wonderfully with Lily. It wasn't very long before she realized dropping whatever she was guarding brought her better things. These smart dogs catch on pretty quick!

Now Lily will still occasionally pop back into that behavior- but she will ALWAYS give up what she has to me and the behavior is short lived. I can take a raw marrow bone out of her mouth and she gives it up willingly. She never once bit me, nor anyone else for that matter- although she often acted like she intended to! And if we had done the wrong things, she probably would have. You really have to think things through and understand the root of the behavior, and how best to modify it. 

For her food aggression , we also had very specific interventions. Not sure if this is also a problem Chompers has. But I hand fed Lily for the first few weeks. That also helped teach her that resources come from me and she could trust me to deliver them safely and benevolently. Hand feeding him treats or kibble wouldn't be a bad idea, as it just furthers reinforces that you are the trusted source of good things. 

If he is food aggressive with his meals, let us know, there are strategies that work very well for that.

I was fortunate to be able to work with a behaviorist but you can get lots of great advice from people on this column, some of who are behaviorists and trainers. 

Ok- I now need to call the emergency clinic and check up on my little guy Max, and perhaps sleep a few hours


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

First I am so impressed that at a young age you have such good instincts and ideas about your dog and his issues. It sounds like he is lucky to have found his way to you.

Neutering will help take some of the edge off in all likelihood, so I would do what you can to get it done as soon as possible. Many vets will do low cost spays and neuters in the interest of controlling pet over population. You may also be able to get a vet to make a payment plan to have it done. I am sorry that you are being smarter than others in your household about this and agree with an earlier reply that suggested trying to enlist the vet to get your mom to see the light about this.

If you had open ended financial resources I would suggest having a behaviorist come to help you, but since that is not an option I agree with many of the suggestions made to you earlier about things like kikopup videos. I also would suggest checking out Leslie McDevitt's Control Unleashed games. She has a book and DVD but also some YouTube videos. Here is a link to her site: Leslie McDevitt: Control Unleashed®: Home Page

I don't think I like the idea of a muzzle. You have to be very careful in getting the dog used to it. Many dogs find them and other things like halti leads over their muzzles pretty stressful and it sounds like he is already very stressed out.

Keep working on your obedience training. The better your bond and control of him the easier it will become to manage his behaviors around other people. As it is possible to do so enlist others in supporting the training. Show your family what you have taught him and ask that they do the same things with him.

Above all else be very patient. These issues can be resolved or at least made manageable but it does sound like this little guy has a lot of bad memories that need to be overcome. I am currently working with a rescue dog who was neglected, not at all abused. She has very poor dog to dog social skills and is very dog reactive. It has taken five months to even allow her to see another dog at a distance. It will be many more moths to reach the point where she will be able to walk in the street on leash with other on leash dogs in sight. Thankfully her new family has kindness, understanding and patience on their side, as it sounds like you also have in abundance.

Please feel free to send me a private message at any time if you need help.


----------



## mydogdory (Jun 9, 2013)

Thank you all for all your replies! It really means a lot that I'm not alone! All of your comments are very interesting! For the past one or two days I have been loving Chomps up more than I usually do. I think because of that he has been a lot sweeter. I'm really glad I asked about the toy incident! I forgot to mention that later I did try and give him the toy but he refused to take it. He also refuses to take food if I give it to him. For him to eat, his food has to be sitting out for a little bit. To answer the question about food aggression, when he does finally start eating he is aggressive to Dory, me, and everyone.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think I would find him a safe place to eat - it sounds as if perhaps he has been teased over food, and doesn't trust offered food or anyone near his dish once he starts to eat. A safe place, like a crate, where he knows he will be undisturbed may hellp his confidence.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Chomps now has at least two very experienced trainers, on his case, on this forum now. I think you will know who they are. Good luck
Eric.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

I have spoken to a few people on this forum concerning you having Chomps neutered. I wonder would you accept some form of "crowd funding" from us all to have this done? Will your parents accept this? You can pay us all back by posting his progress to being a "good boy".
Eric.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

ericwd9 said:


> I have spoken to a few people on this forum concerning you having Chomps neutered. I wonder would you accept some form of "crowd funding" from us all to have this done? Will your parents accept this? You can pay us all back by posting his progress to being a "good boy".
> Eric.


This is a good idea ericwd9. mydogdory I hope you will consider this option. Another PF member, caniche, recently was able to fund having cataract surgery for her dog who developed juvenile cataracts very suddenly this way.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

good idea, eric. just be careful how it gets set up. a pf member used a site for funding surgery for her dog and mentioned it in a thread that got lost in the shuffle. when i tried to spread the word at pf out of sympathy by starting a new thread, the 1984 types reported me to the mods. i had to point out that earlier another owner in need of help had received funds from sympathetic pf members with no "warnings" involved.


----------



## mydogdory (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm sorry I haven't been able to reply in a couple days!! There has been stuff going on! 
Thank you so much for the offer ericwd9 and anyone else who would be donating!! It means so much that people could care for a dog that they have never met. It really means a lot to me because like I said, I love him so much and try very hard to help him. I told my mom about the "crowd funding," she said she figured because he was already 6 she didn't think it would do anything because she figured that it has become habit now. She said that since people think it's such a good idea that they would donate to it, she will have it done but won't take donations. She said to thank you all so much! 
Haha, you have talked her into it! I am sooo excited!! 

Chomps update: He was a lot better for a few days but then it seemed like once that the household got busy and everything he started up again..He did let my mom love him up today, and she gave him a good sized treat.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks for the update. I am glad you will be able to get the neutering done. It will take a bit of time for all of the testosterone to leave his system, so it won't be an overnight change. I am glad also to hear that you are seeing signs of improvement when you have a quiet household. During the busy time of the holidays maybe you should think about keeping him in your room to keep him out of trouble.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

All sounds good. Keep up the good work. Let us all know how things go.
Eric.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

your mom sounds like a good person. chomps is in the right household at last!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Here's a good article on resource guarding that might be useful to you: 

Resource Guarding | Ahimsa Dog Blog


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

My dogs are small and travel with me, stay in hotels, eat at outside restaurants, and go to friend homes. I found the best way to get then to listen was tone of voice. If I speak in a deep tone, they know I am not happy. One is 7 and one 1.5, when I tell them something and they do not do it, I point my finger and say "what did I tell you", whatever my last command they will do. I use this only if they are being really bad. I found I had to really stay on them and not give an inch, until they realized i am the pack leader.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Before you get bogged down with the human construct of pack theory, pack leader, alpha mumbo jumbo, just remember this:

*Consequences drive behavior...nothing else. As an apple falling from a tree is obedient to the laws of physics, (gravity)...dogs are obedient to the laws of behavior.*


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Keep up your patient work with Chompers. You have gotten good advice from some of our very best PF trainers and experts. You aren't alone in needing Poodle 911 My first Poodle is a handful! I'm touched by your devotion to his rehabilitation. We're all rooting for your success.


----------

